
Is Google Planning an E-Book Rental Service? - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/is_google_planning_an_e-book_rental_service.php
======
godkira
Interesting. FTA "And would users choose to go to Google for this service,
rather than some of the other e-book publishers and providers out there?"

Personally I have had nothing but good experiences with Google, and depending
on the prices and books available I would have no problem renting books from
Google.

~~~
hugh3
And since they've already got damn near every book ever written scanned and
indexed I can see big... uhhh, synergies. Or whatever the non-wanky synonym
for "synergies" is.

I google for "obscure topic X" and I find a few crappy websites combined with
what looks like a great discussion in the book "An Advanced Course In Obscure
Topic X". It tells me I can find a hardcopy in the library three miles away,
_or_ for 99 cents I can rent an e-copy from Google for four weeks. Why the
hell not? Everybody wins -- me, Google, and the publisher.

